# Web Page Development



## ehmaster (13. Aug 2015)

Hallo java community,

Ich möchte meine eigene website stellen mit tamplates. ich interesiere mich ob ich diese tamplate ändern kann oder nicht (nicht nur colour sonder auch code inhalt). Wenn Jemand weis wo kann ich finden open source web tamplates und andere inforationen über die licence, bitte sagen Sie mir.

Vielen dank im voraus!!!


----------

